# ever hunted with stone points?



## pokeanhope! (Sep 26, 2009)

Has anyone ever hunted with stone points? And if so , what where your results. Also what type of stone would you recomend as being the sharpest.


----------



## flntknp17 (Mar 12, 2004)

Hunted with them for years. I think that they do at least as good a job as steel points. Many (including me) that use them think they are more destructive and penetrate better than steel. Maybe its the serrated edge, or the fact that when properly sharpened they are sharper than steel. I have not had a deer hit with one make more than 100yds and most have been done in under 50yds. I typically hunt with points in the 1 1/2" X 2 1/2" range and they are normally 160-200gr. I like raw Texas chert, Novaculite, and KRF for the way they will hold an edge and are beastly tough. Almost all stone will have a wicked edge at first, but only select stones will keep that edge for long.

Here are a few pics.

General knapping









Hunting points I made for a guy on Tradgang.com









Shot through a doe









Stone point entrance hole









One of the points in my quiver now









Matt


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

I havent hunted with them yet, but I have a couple that I am going to try out once my cane dries.

Matt, you do some AWESOME work!! How much do you charge per hunting head?


----------



## flntknp17 (Mar 12, 2004)

I have not made any for sale since the baby was born last year. Just too many things to do. There are a lot of nice points that would be good for hunting on Ebay. Just make sure they are American made by someone reputable and of hard stone.

Matt


----------



## pokeanhope! (Sep 26, 2009)

hey matt, thanks for the info! That is just the evidence i was looking for. What kind of equipment where you using when you shot that doe?


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 22, 2007)

hey poke,
i sold a bow to that had a sone knife and stone point bussines. he's bone in alabama. i believe jis web site is www.flintstoneandbonecreations.com his name is stan, he uses stone points and cane arrows.
dave
.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 22, 2007)

wow, the coffee didn't kick in yet. i meant to say that i sold a bow to a guy down in alabama that had his own stone knife and point business. his name is stan. the web site above is the the correct web address. check out his site, he is a good guy!

fat fingers and a keyboard are a bad combination!!!!!!!!!!!!!

dave


----------



## flntknp17 (Mar 12, 2004)

63# osage selfbow 60" long with 26" draw. Cedar arrows, though I normally prefer cane since its so much more durable.

Matt


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

Gorgeous points, Matt!!! :thumbs_up

Ray :wink:


----------



## stansknives (Nov 13, 2009)

*Stone Points*

Hey guys, Stan Payne here from flintstoneandbonecreations.com I just registered this morning. I shoot stone points and river cane arrows. I make them for other primitive archers too. Hope I can learn to navigate on here. Also hope the pic gets there. Stan Payne


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

stansknives said:


> Hey guys, Stan Payne here from flintstoneandbonecreations.com I just registered this morning. I shoot stone points and river cane arrows. I make them for other primitive archers too. Hope I can learn to navigate on here. Also hope the pic gets there. Stan Payne


WOW! Absolutely Beautiful Craftmanship! :thumbs_up

Ray


----------



## stansknives (Nov 13, 2009)

*Arrows and quiver*

3 weeks work! River cane shafts, Brazilian Agate points, and turkey wing fletchings, 5 right wing and 5 left. Stan


----------



## flntknp17 (Mar 12, 2004)

Did those come from slabs? I have done some agate slabs, but it kinda felt like cheating. Beautiful work! Have you shot a deer yet with one..........'cause they are just begging to be bloody!

Agate point









Matt


----------



## stansknives (Nov 13, 2009)

*Stone points*

Matt, yes they are from slabs, but I traditional knap too most of the time. Also, yes I have taken 2 deer with stone points. I use "Strictly" river cane as it is much stronger and durable. Stan from BAMA


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

stansknives said:


> Hey guys, Stan Payne here from flintstoneandbonecreations.com I just registered this morning. I shoot stone points and river cane arrows. I make them for other primitive archers too. Hope I can learn to navigate on here. Also hope the pic gets there. Stan Payne


wow those looks great. what would you charge for a dozen arrows 6 with stone points?


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

Could you please explain made from "slabs"?


----------



## Idahosos (Aug 4, 2009)

WOW! is all I can think to say. Absolutely beautiful works of art.
Idaho


----------



## Idahosos (Aug 4, 2009)

sawtoothscream said:


> wow those looks great. what would you charge for a dozen arrows 6 with stone points?


If he worked on 10 arrows for 3 weeks and charged 20.00 per hour, each arrow would be 240.00. That's if he threw the materials in for free! Just my calculations, I don't even know the Guy.
Idaho


----------



## stansknives (Nov 13, 2009)

*Arrows*

Idaho, you are one of few people who REALLY recognizes what all it takes to make a handmade arrow! Thanks brother! Stan


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

Idaho said:


> If he worked on 10 arrows for 3 weeks and charged 20.00 per hour, each arrow would be 240.00. That's if he threw the materials in for free! Just my calculations, I don't even know the Guy.
> Idaho


When I made and sold primitive bows and arrows I based my prices on materials + $20 - $25/hr.

Most people would be surprised how much time it takes to make quality primitive equipment....especially the quality that Matt is putting into it.

The more you do something the quicker and better you get in most cases...so Matt may be able to crank these out fairly quickly but if he is doing everything from harvesting his own arrow shafts, knapping material and aquiring the feathers...There's ALLOT of time involved in each arrow! 

I have yet to master flint knapping so I bought my points for about $10 a piece from a local knapper here in Colorado. I also bought most of my my arrow shafts and feathers from dealers instead of harvesting them myself...which saves quite a bit of money when considering the time involved in finding and harvesting these shafts and feathers.

I would have charged about $40/arrow after everything was said and done.

Not cheap by any means...especially if you're trying to make a living making them...which I wasn't. It was more of a hobby for me and a way to make a little extra money doing something I love. 

Ray


----------



## flntknp17 (Mar 12, 2004)

I have never sold any complete arrows with stone points. I have donated some to the Iowa Trad Bowhunters benefit auction and given quite a few to friends with the agreement that they will use them. I don't think folks would want to pay what I feel they would be worth. It takes me a lot longer to make matching, straight, hand fletched shafts than it does to make a stone point. I can crank points out all day until I am tired, but the shafts take real concentration and work. I think thats why most ancient cultures put their points on detachable foreshafts.......so they would not lose their arrow shafts. Cane is a lot easier than shoots or twigs and cuts down on the time quite a bit, but its not always available to me the way I like it.

Matt


----------



## stansknives (Nov 13, 2009)

*Arrows*

I charge 50$ each for my arrows with stone points. "Field ready".They also have a hardwood dowel inserted in the head and tailshaft for strength. Stan


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 22, 2007)

hey stan, nice to see you checked in to the trad site! i mentioned your handy work to the guys in the past.


dave


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

Could you please explain made from "slabs"?


----------



## flntknp17 (Mar 12, 2004)

Some types of stone are almost always worked from "slabs" as opposed to "spalls". Slabs are cut on a rock saw to the desired thickness, mostly from rocks that are too valuable to work from spalls (the traditional way). A football sized rock will yield many dozens of arrow points if cut into slabs. It might yield 10 points if spalled (and thats assuming someone good is working it). Agates are almost always worked as slabs since they are expensive and new laws prevent shipping raw agates out of Brazil (where most agates come from). 

Working a slab is significantly easier than working a spall. It only requires one tool and one technique. Working from spalls takes several tools and corresponding techniques. Most folks can learn to make serviceable points in an afternoon with slabs whereas traditional methods may take years to learn. Slabs are very common in points made for sale since a lot of points can be quickly made from less rock.

Matt


----------



## Wolf among dogs (Jan 5, 2007)

I do ...I like em !


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

simply amazing heads guys... I am jealous. I still shoot solid steel. Maybye in a few years I will try this. Thanks for the pics....D


----------



## broken bow (Nov 18, 2009)

i believe they are worth every penny / those arrows are simply amazing / it would be hard to shoot them though/ when i have shot my home make arrows with stone points they rarely come out undamaged. thanks for showing some great examples / what about your bows


----------



## pharmuse (Jun 9, 2007)

My buddy has taken quite a few with stone points. He fills his tag with the compound and then uses extra tag for his traditional equipment. He shot a nice little 10pt on Monday. Walked directly under his stand. 12 1/2" spread.


----------



## pokeanhope! (Sep 26, 2009)

I have been hunting for southern river cane, and while trout fishing yesterday, ran into about a 100yrd area of it. I cut 6 pieces, about the thickeness of an arrow And now dont know what to do. I have taped them to a piece of pvc pipe to dry staighter, but how long do i need to let them dry? I am going on an elk hunt next september and would love to have a couple to take with me.


----------



## cmalone1 (Nov 12, 2008)

I think it was bigger then a 100 yds! lol


----------

